# HELP with BD Analog!!!!!



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello,
I have a Panny DMP-BD85 connected to my receiver via the 7.1 analog preouts of player. In the players setup menu I can select speaker presence and size and levels from 0dB to -12 db, I have all speakers set to small and sub, there is a test option that sends a tone through each speaker selected, I get the test tone through Front L&R +C+RS+LS but it skips the sub, I've checked all connections and all is good. I really can't do anything with the test tones that come from the speakers that do have the signal except lower dB to minus, no plus. I went into MCH of receiver and set the speaker's levels to what I use for my PS3 slim's optical output. That's the reason I bought the 85 k for the analog preouts as my receiver is not HDMI equipped. I have not played a BD movie yet so don't know if sub will output sound. I have an email to Pan. concerning this. I thought someone who has experience with this player using the analog outs could shed some light on this frustrating problem. Any htoughts would be helpful and greatly appreciated.
Jeff


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm not familiar with BD player model. In my understanding any player with pre-outs at speaker setting SUB option can be switch on or off and gain can be set also.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

ojojunkie said:


> I'm not familiar with BD player model. In my understanding any player with pre-outs at speaker setting SUB option can be switch on or off and gain can be set also.


That does not seem to be so with Panny player, I can set sub yes or no in the player but it does not seem to recognize it. In MCH setting in receiver there are no test tones generated, I can just set individual speaker levels. Thanks


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Many receivers have a sub-in level for the multi-channel inputs as there have been problems in the past with too many devices which would output the sub level entirely too low. Check in your receiver/pre-amps setup for the multichannel in and see if that helps.


----------

